# Chain Saw Carver in Sonoma County



## Canyonbc (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello, 

I received a call this morning from a fellow tree care owner who has a client looking for a carver sculpture, not sure what the proper name is. Please bare with me not knowing the terminology. 

Anyone live in Sonoma County that does carving? 
Any suggestions on where to find someone who does carving? 
Any help at all. 

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 5, 2008)

Any particular reason he needs to be local? Carvings have been known to be shipped from time to time.


If he doesn't have to have local talent, look up this guy. 





That's Jon with one of his carvings.

http://www.jonathanbearman.com/


I think he's probably the best there is. He made his mark with the totem pole up in Idyllwild. Maybe you've seen it? If not, it's too late. Sad - it was very good, and some good stories went into it.

Last time I was there, every shop in town still had some of his carvings. He did a nice relief on the side of some buildings, too. If this guy's client wants something special and has the bucks to pay for it, Jon's the guy.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the response. 

WOW!!! That guy can carve those are beautiful. 

Its a large stump that they would like to be carved into a Mushroom...

Not my choice. But what they want.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Nov 6, 2008)

If they leave it long enough, it will BE a mushroom!


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 6, 2008)

Haha...

That was my first response...in my head. LOL

Good Times


----------



## RobbinW (Nov 21, 2008)

*Have saw will travel*




http://www.robbinsamazingart.com


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 21, 2008)

RobbinW said:


> http://www.robbinsamazingart.com



WOW!!!

That is very impressive. 

I did find a individual who specializes in mushrooms and started on it last Thursday. 

That Bear, looks awesome.


----------

